# Complaint about Burgen bread.



## eggyg (Sep 2, 2019)

I’ve been eating Burgen for years and on occasions some of the slices have holes in them. It’s somewhat annoying as if you have a soft sandwich filling, say tuna, it squishes out but apart from getting a bit annoyed I suck it up. Today I went to get out two slices for lunch ( I keep it in the freezer and just take out what I want) there was five slices left and they all had holes in, one especially, was huge! Absolutely useless for making my lemon and black pepper mayo chicken sandwich. I have actually complained to Burgen this time so touch wood I may get some vouchers. Has anyone else had holey Burgen?


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 2, 2019)

Ooh, that's a bad batch you got there, eggyg! I've had the very occasional holey Burgen (one slice the other day in fact) but I think your one wins the trophy


----------



## Robin (Sep 2, 2019)

How many carbs in the hole? Makes bolusing a nightmare!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, I think the holes are becoming much more common, I've had quite a few over the past 12 months where my choice of sandwich filling has been determined by what is least likely to fall out   Also, I've noticed a few loaves recently that have very long, thin slices  It will be interesting to see if you get a response


----------



## MrDaibetes (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't really eat burgen because of this issue. Fingers crossed they can find a solution soon.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 2, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I think the holes are becoming much more common, I've had quite a few over the past 12 months where my choice of sandwich filling has been determined by what is least likely to fall out   Also, I've noticed a few loaves recently that have very long, thin slices  It will be interesting to see if you get a response


I too have had the long thin slices. Consistency isn’t their strong point. No response so far, I have sent the photos and they required serial numbers, where bought, use by date.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 2, 2019)

Benny G said:


> Praise the Lord, Holy bread, it must surely be a sign.


“ Give us this day our daily bread, and forgive us our holey Burgen and deliver us it from Tesco, for thine is the Kingsmill, the flour and the glory. Amen.”


----------



## eggyg (Sep 2, 2019)

Robin said:


> How many carbs in the hole? Makes bolusing a nightmare!


I did mention I was a diabetic and used Burgen as it was lower in carbs but didn’t expect it to be that low!


----------



## Drummer (Sep 2, 2019)

It is because the preparation or the mixing is not done properly - When I was at Allied Lyons they had a similar problem due to the yeast being measured out into bins and then it getting wet so it clumped together. The simple solution was to put lids on the bins.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 3, 2019)

I've not had any holy bread with Burgen.

Here's wishing you an abundance of vouchers for hole free bread


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 3, 2019)

Clearly they need to invest in repairing and upgrading the ancient equipment at the ex-Soviet tank track factory where it's manufactured from recycled tires, soy & linseed sweepings and industrial bleaching agents. 

(Hate the stuff


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 3, 2019)

Aye, Eddy. We’re told to avoid processed food, but no bread on the planet is more processed than Burgen. For sure, you can’t make it at home. Just being low carb doesn’t make it healthy.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 3, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Eddy. We’re told to avoid processed food, but no bread on the planet is more processed than Burgen. For sure, you can’t make it at home. Just being low carb doesn’t make it healthy.



Another abortion:  https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/26/...fc-fried-chicken-test-plant-based-sample-date

_Beyond Meat and KFC announced today that they’re testing fried plant-based nuggets and boneless wings — Beyond Fried Chicken_


----------



## eggyg (Sep 3, 2019)

I’ve had an email apologising and an explanation blah blah blah, whatever. Anyways they are sending me, drumroll please......£3 in vouchers! Ah well, that’ll get me two loaves.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 3, 2019)

Eddy Edson said:


> Clearly they need to invest in repairing and upgrading the ancient equipment at the ex-Soviet tank track factory where it's manufactured from recycled tires, soy & linseed sweepings and industrial bleaching agents.
> 
> (Hate the stuff


I once made the mistake of trying a slice, never again.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 4, 2019)

eggyg said:


> I’ve had an email apologising and an explanation blah blah blah, whatever. Anyways they are sending me, drumroll please......£3 in vouchers! Ah well, that’ll get me two loaves.



Stingy gits. 

Switch brands, hovis warburtons do some nice seeded bread.


----------



## Sally W (Sep 4, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Eddy. We’re told to avoid processed food, but no bread on the planet is more processed than Burgen. For sure, you can’t make it at home. Just being low carb doesn’t make it healthy.


@mikeyB so true. I wouldn’t touch anything with hydrogenated fat aka e471;e472 or mono & diglycerides of fatty acids, I agree totally about not all low carb food being healthy. I’ve got my numbers back in normal range eating minimally processed food that does include a few lentils, squash & veggies Atkins fan would avoid.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Sep 4, 2019)

So ... what is the bread of choice for us guys then?


----------



## Drummer (Sep 4, 2019)

I get protein bread from Asda - looks like a brown brick, dense, definitely no holes.I also get Livlife which is far less dense but the only way to make a safe sandwich is a couple of lettuce leaves on each slice, then tuck the ends in.


----------



## Sally W (Sep 4, 2019)

I make my own & confess to eating Hi Lo, which has lots of seeds & no e471/2.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 4, 2019)

I have recently started to get Morrisons Protien loaf, as I was having weekly visits to my Chiropractor,  and Morrisons is near.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 4, 2019)

Lairyfairy said:


> So ... what is the bread of choice for us guys then?



Seeded brands for sandwiches, those mentioned before.  Use a seeded sourdough bread for boiled eggs, reason being the bread is dense firm and makes good soldiers for dipping.


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 12, 2019)

I use Nimble wholemeal at the moment, small slices but few carbs. 8g a slice.


----------



## pippaandben (Sep 13, 2019)

Is all this linked to fewer stores now stocking Burgen bread? Our middle of the town medium size Sainsburys have told me they have stopped stocking it and that it is only available from an out of town large store, Iceland stopped several years ago and the out of town Tesco is now regularly charges £1.50 a loaf.  So under say 15g per slice seeded bread recommendations needed please at hopefully closer to £1 a loaf.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 13, 2019)

I dont know my Sainsburys used to sell the small and normal size ones, but stopped selling the smaller one a few months ago. Also dont always have the normal one tend to have a couple in the freezer.


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 13, 2019)

If you do not mind smaller loaves and non seeded, the Nimble wholemeal is 80p and only 8g a slice. Of course it is only a 400g loaf, so you are not really saving much, but it does taste nicer than the Burgen.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 13, 2019)

I dont like the nimble one.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 28, 2019)

I've started eating Rye Bread, or rye mix, its about 14g per slice but I figure if only having once slice at a time its no biggy.  I love tesco home bake corn bread too, and occasionally I get a loaf of that, can put half in the freezer while you consume the other  over 4 or 5 days.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 1, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @mikeyB so true. I wouldn’t touch anything with hydrogenated fat aka e471;e472 or mono & diglycerides of fatty acids, I agree totally about not all low carb food being healthy. I’ve got my numbers back in normal range eating minimally processed food that does include a few lentils, squash & veggies Atkins fan would avoid.



Interestingly I've found one of Asda's own seeded sliced breads is E471, E472 and E4??e free (mono and dyglycerides of fatty acids and other hydrogenated fat derivatives).

It's their Extra Special Super Seeded loaf (17g carbs per slice though) - it is still an industrially processed bread - but at least not with those particular ingredients!


----------



## Sally W (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks Mike! I have trawled the shops & live close by an Asda so I’ll check it out. Much appreciated


----------

